# Starting Cipro today for suspected Sibo...



## pretordan (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a 23 year old male. A few months ago I started having bad gas after eating lunch. It gradually turned into trapped gas and now two days ago I started getting looser type stools. This happens despite my diet. Even tried gluten free / lactose free etc. So I started Cipro today.Is it normal for 20 year olds to get Sibo? Any advice on probiotic to use, and when to start using it? I feel like I am too young to get this and yet it has caused a huge blow to my life.


----------

